# Contemplating lifting routine to aid in my 3rd dan test...



## Makalakumu (Jan 23, 2006)

I've been lifting weight since high school.  I learned much of what I do now from my high school teacher who was a former olympic weightlifter.  However, I've been reading some of the threads here in this forum and I've begun to question whether or not my current program is helping me prepare for my short term and long term goals.  My short term goal is my 3rd dan test.  It will entail the following.  I'm wondering how I can best use my time to make the most gains toward preparing for this goal.  

I can lift weight two to three times a week for about 45 minutes.  My goal with this program is to hopefully peice together a program that will be effective and efficient.

Right now I do the following routine twice a week...

1.  One circuit on the Nautilus series...all 24 machines.

2.  Bench press sets

130 lbs five reps
150 lbs five reps
170 lbs five reps
190 lbs five reps
150 lbs five reps
3.  Squats sets

225 lbs five reps
275 lbs five reps
295 lbs five reps
315 lbs five reps
225 lbs five reps
4.  Lat pull down sets

150 lbs 10 reps
180 lbs 10 reps
210 lbs 10 reps
5.  Standing arm curls sets

75 lbs 10 reps
85 lbs 10 reps
95 lbs 10 reps
6.  Sit ups

I do 100 rep at set changes.  I usually get in 10 sets of 100.
Any advice?

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 23, 2006)

5x5 set-up?  Old school, very simple, and very effective if utilized correctly.

The most important issue to address here is:

When is you test?  Which art is it in?

I don't want to say much in the way of "advice" prior to know that.

Although...can you do pull-ups?


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 23, 2006)

You have to lift weight to test???

o.k.

I'm not trying to compare, but what you listed sould be relatively easy. Have you tried to complete these sets? How did you fare? That will tell you what area's you should focus on for improvement.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 24, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> When is your test?


 
My test will be sometime in the fall of 2006.



> Which art is it in?


 
I train in Tang Soo Do and I linked my requirements in the initial post.  



> Although...can you do pull-ups?


 
I do some pull-up on and off.  If these are really good excercises for MAists, I could do more.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 24, 2006)

celtic_crippler said:
			
		

> You have to lift weight to test???


 
My teacher does not have written fitness requirements for testing, however, in order to actually pass one of his tests, you really need to be in good shape.  My teacher has been teaching for 20 years full time and he has only five black belts.  I'm the only person to have ever trained to 3rd dan with him.  



> I'm not trying to compare, but what you listed sould be relatively easy.


 
One of my limitations is time.  I only have about 45 minutes in the gym on the days that I lift.  On the my lifting days, I get up at 4:30 am and work on stretching, pilates style exercises and slow tai chi movements for about half an hour.  Then I drive to the gym and work out until 6:00 am.  Then I drive home and get the kids up.



> Have you tried to complete these sets? How did you fare?


 
I've been using this program for a couple of years and I've pretty much hit a plateau.  I've tried shifting other things into it, but I ususally fall back onto what I know because I don't know what is best.



> That will tell you what area's you should focus on for improvement.


 
What should I look for?


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't know much of the nature of Tang Soo Do.

I would replace the bench press as a "core" exercise with the overhead press (both strict and push press).  Focus on pull-ups, then as a supplement if you like the exercise, you can do the lat pull downs.  You will get more out of 1 pull up than you will 10 pull downs.

If you like the BP and think it helps you, do it.

The squat, press, pull ups and maybe a pulling movement (which I would think your coach taught you considering) will be a good base for your program and if you are short on time should cover all bases.

Outside of that, try adding weight or changing the movement for the abs.  Big sets like that are great but the abdominal muscles and other muscles of the trunk are stabalizers and need to be strong.

If I am training martial artists a staple of her/his training will always be bodyweight movements (the same for other athletes as well) because if nothing else, when fighting/sparring, that is what you are dealing with.

Push ups, pistols, bear/crab crawls, handstands, etc.

Just a few thoughts.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 24, 2006)

Before my last couple of tests I did a lot of cardio work. I do mean a lot. I cut my lifting routine back to twice a week generally only doing 2 sets of 12 - 15 reps with relatively light weight. The cardio really came in handy. I picked only a handful of exercises and had at it. That was me however.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jan 24, 2006)

I think you are wasting way too much of your valuable workout time doing sit-ups. Thats way more than you need to be doing in any one workout IMO. If they are that easy to do, find a more challanging AB exercise. The Ab wheel will kick your *** if you havent done it before. Cut down the abs and use the time for something else. That and like Shirt Ripper said, look at more "athletic"/bodyweight/power movements, chin-ups, dips, cleans, etc. I like this compound exercise....


http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=215comp2


> Complex V: Power Clean/Front Squat/Push Press/Squat/Push Press
> 
> This is one of my personal favorites that definitely challenges any athlete regardless of his level of expertise! This complex is only suited for those who are comfortable within performance of the classic Olympic lifts and who aren't afraid of "bringing it." It's also a total barbell complex that's best performed with bumper (rubber coated) plates on a proper lifting platform, although you could do it in a commercial gym if needed.
> 
> ...


----------



## arnisador (Jan 24, 2006)

What are "pistols"?


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jan 24, 2006)

one leg, unweighted squats. Stick one leg out and squat down to your heel with the other. You look like a "pistol" when you do it.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 24, 2006)

www.t-nation.com is an excellent site.  They have a bodybuilding base but also cover a lot in the way of functional real training.  The philosophy is kind of:  Be badass, but nothing wrong with looking badass too."  Dave Tate and Alwyn Cosgrove are just two of the top notch coaches that write for and consult with them.  Cosgrove has a heavy martial arts background, TKD, I think.


----------

